# best ford truck and plow



## motichka218 (Jun 23, 2009)

what is the best ford truck and plow to start with.


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Any of these:

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=80957


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

superduty F250 or F350 with Boss plow is my choice.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Milwaukee;784482 said:


> superduty F250 or F350 with Boss plow is my choice.


Have to go with Mill on this one!


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Thought you were looking for a Chevy? 

It's easier for us to help if you put up just one post. Brand preference has little impact on the style of truck and plow you need. The more you tell us, the better we can help.


----------

